# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Is it true that only ugly men fear baldness

## baldozer

IMHO, if you have perfect facial features, you don't need the clutches of hair to look good.  Heck, even women look beautiful bald if they have good facial features, for example, Demi Moore. So I think men cry about balding are those who know their looks would be exposed without hair, which they were covering up with hair. What do you think?

----------


## Tiger norwood's

Imo hair loss strikes hard on a lot of people, because it creates an massive change in your appearance, some people are better to handle the emotional stress that comes with hair loss, and despite it move on with their life's. Others are stunned by it, and have reduced quality of life.
So i would say people who are emotionally not equipped to deal with hairloss, are the ones how are mostly affected by hair loss.

----------


## baldozer

> Imo hair loss strikes hard on a lot of people, because it creates an massive change in your appearance, some people are better to handle the emotional stress that comes with hair loss, and despite it move on with their life's. Others are stunned by it, and have reduced quality of life.
> So i would say people who are emotionally not equipped to deal with hairloss, are the ones how are mostly affected by hair loss.


 Ya, and the one who are stunned by it and have a reduced quality of life from it are those who were ugly and were using hair to hide their flaws. If you have a perfect face and even look good bald, then baldness is no big deal. Look at Zidane, he looks even more handsome bald!

----------


## baldy1990

not in a million,i was a very good looking guy and i loved my appearance,i am still good but not as 2 years before.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Unfortunately it does not work this way. Hair is a very important feature which frames the face (it does not hide bad facial features unless you have a crazy over-the-face combover like the guy from the Cure). Losing an important feature can throw off the rest, imagine if your chin was slowly receeding or your jaw line was shriveling up. Very few men look nearly as good bald despite whatr they looked like with hair (Zidane is not bald, he shaves, so he still has hair framing his face....he would look significantly worse with true baldness)
It hits especially hard for guys with "prettier" features like Jude Law or Prince William. Those guys went from pinup status to being tired old bald guys within  a few years.
This idea has come up before on this forum in different forms, eg "a guy who looks good with hair will look good bald," but in real life it sadly is not the case

----------


## baldozer

> Unfortunately it does not work this way. Hair is a very important feature which frames the face (it does not hide bad facial features unless you have a crazy over-the-face combover like the guy from the Cure). Losing an important feature can throw off the rest, imagine if your chin was slowly receeding or your jaw line was shriveling up. Very few men look nearly as good bald despite whatr they looked like with hair (Zidane is not bald, he shaves, so he still has hair framing his face....he would look significantly worse with true baldness)
> It hits especially hard for guys with "prettier" features like Jude Law or Prince William. Those guys went from pinup status to being tired old bald guys within  a few years.
> This idea has come up before on this forum in different forms, eg "a guy who looks good with hair will look good bald," but in real life it sadly is not the case


 I don't look ugly even though I am NW7. People even compliment on my look. I had a boss who used to say, how come you don't look ugly bald while normally bald people look ugly, LOL! But like you said if you have hair and then you shave it like Zidane, its better than being clean bald. So maybe I will take your advise and have a body hair to head transplant just for the buzz thing. Do you think that would be a good idea?

----------


## baldy1990

> I don't look ugly even though I am NW7. People even compliment on my look. I had a boss who used to say, how come you don't look ugly bald while normally bald people look ugly, LOL! But like you said if you have hair and then you shave it like Zidane, its better than being clean bald. So maybe I will take your advise and have a body hair to head transplant just for the buzz thing. Do you think that would be a good idea?


 imagine how you would be with hair!

----------


## baldozer

> It hits especially hard for guys with "prettier" features like Jude Law or Prince William. Those guys went from pinup status to being tired old bald guys within  a few years.


 It also has got to do with the shape of the head. Jude Law's head is smallish and such that bald does not look very flattering on him. On the other hand, if you have got the head of Michael Jordan, Bruce Willis or Dwayne Johnson for example, you look good bald. And about Prince Williams, he was not handsome even with hair.

----------


## 25 going on 65

I remember in high school girls would talk about how cute they thought Prince William was, and this was in USA, not the UK. But in the last 5 years all anyone talks about is how bad his hair is
I agree about head shape though, I meant to say something about that in my other post. Head shape is a huge factor in how you look bald, and most guys unfortunately were not blessed with a good shape. A guy can have excellent facial features but if he has the wrong shaped dome, he will never pull off the bald look imo

As for body hair transplant....I would be very careful about that man. I have seen at least one doctor on this forum say he thought most men were not good candidates, that most of these transplants "fade away" if you view them from any distance. But then again, with a good concealer it might give you the coverage you need to frame the face. I personally have reservations about it but I am no doctor. Maybe consider seeing a reputable surgeon some time and see what he/she thinks. Although I think I have only heard of a couple doctors doing this with really solid reputations?
I think topcat on this forum has experience with BHT and he is a wealth of knowledge about surgical hair restoration in general. He would be a good person to ask for perspective

----------


## konfusion

maybe, I mean I am not the most good looking man (well maybe just below average) but I remember how I was able to look x2 times better with more hair. now I cant wear my hair like that and I feel uglier. 
but I think good looking men also fear hair loss

----------


## Exodus

> maybe, I mean I am not the most good looking man (well maybe just below average) but I remember how I was able to look x2 times better with more hair. now I cant wear my hair like that and I feel uglier. 
> but I think good looking men also fear hair loss


 I think every male fears hairloss regardless of their looks. Some are just able  to get past the initial shock/depression and gradually move on.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> I think every male fears hairloss regardless of their looks. Some are just able  to get past the initial shock/depression and gradually move on.


 This.  However the rate of loss and inner self-esteem about yourself and your image play a huge role in how quickly one 'moves on'.  When I first realized I was losing my hair, I honestly thought it was going to start going fast.  That was about 1.25 years ago.  Its not going fast and therefore the rate of loss isn't as 'shocking' as I thought it would be.  I'm also way more physically fit, stronger and muscularly bigger then I was back then, so my entire self esteem (except around girls, but that existed before the hair came into the picture) and image is soooooooo much better then a year ago.

Granted there are probably guys who never really 'get over it' until they're basically at the old man age and its more socially acceptable.

I work with a short, fat little bald guy who appears to be totally OK with it, yet within the last 6 months a different guy finally shaved his head and took his toupee off after probably more than 10 years wearing it, and he's A) not fat, B) not short and C) isn't skinny (he has some muscle size).  So its clear one had an inner self-esteem that was higher then the other and allowed him to go on without it.

----------


## Exodus



----------


## baldozer

> Will people like you _please_ say this in the first post? It helps to know that you're bitter and bald _before_ wasting time reading some crackpot theory.
> 
> 90&#37; of the anti-HT, anti-hairloss meds, pro-life-after-baldness comments come from NW7's in denial. It seriously screws up any proper debate that could be had by having a bunch of fat, bald, depressed NW7's trying to bring everyone else down to their unaesthetic level. _WHY_ is it so hard to believe that hair is a huge part of good-looks?


 I am bald, so what, I bet I still look better than you. You are depressed even with your NW2, and I'm not even with my NW7. Also I have a wife, kids and a life. I'm not a looser like you who is obsessively worried about looks! And if I'm on this forum, why is it bugging you? I can do whatever pleases me. I was born beautiful with good facial features and I don't need the clutches of hair to look good. I'm not ugly like you.

----------


## dex89

> I am bald, so what, I bet I still look better than you. You are depressed even with your NW2, and I'm not even with my NW7. Also I have a wife, kids and a life. I'm not a looser like you who is obsessively worried about looks! And if I'm on this forum, why is it bugging you? I can do whatever pleases me. I was born beautiful with good facial features and I don't need the clutches of hair to look good. I'm not ugly like you.


 You tell him good sir.

----------


## BigThinker

Gonna agree mostly with Highlander here.  There are tons of salty NW7's on this site.  And hair is definitely an advantageous part of looks.  That's not to say that you can't be bald and perfectly content, but most men would prefer to have hair I'm willing to guess.  I don't believe hair is everything, but it certainly isn't nothing. It makes no sense to lie to ourselves and say it doesn't matter at all.  Instead, try viable treatments and progressively learn to compensate other ways.

Also, obviously it's going to be easier for baldozer to be content with his looks when he's already got married and procreated.  A lot of us young guys are still on the dating scene and want to maximize our looks.  Don't get me wrong.  If go bald, I'll rock it to the best of my ability and move on, but you'd better believe I'll try to hang on to my hair until then.  Conclusion: young, single men are not comparable to old, married men on this topic.

----------


## baldozer

> Gonna agree mostly with Highlander here.  There are tons of salty NW7's on this site.  And hair is definitely an advantageous part of looks.  That's not to say that you can't be bald and perfectly content, but most men would prefer to have hair I'm willing to guess.  I don't believe hair is everything, but it certainly isn't nothing. It makes no sense to lie to ourselves and say it doesn't matter at all.  Instead, try viable treatments and progressively learn to compensate other ways.
> 
> Also, obviously it's going to be easier for baldozer to be content with his looks when he's already got married and procreated.  A lot of us young guys are still on the dating scene and want to maximize our looks.  Don't get me wrong.  If go bald, I'll rock it to the best of my ability and move on, but you'd better believe I'll try to hang on to my hair until then.  Conclusion: young, single men are not comparable to old, married men on this topic.


 You guys got me wrong. Its not that I don't want a viable treatment for baldness, both for stopping hairloss and for regrowing hair, that is why I joined this forum. Afterall I have a son, who is still a child though, but when he grows up and experience MPB, I would want something that can treat it. I wouldn't want propecia to be still the only option available 10 years from now. Wouldn't want to risk giving that poison to my son!

----------


## Davey Jones

> IMHO, if you have perfect facial features, you don't need the clutches of hair to look good.  Heck, even women look beautiful bald if they have good facial features, for example, Demi Moore. So I think men cry about balding are those who know their looks would be exposed without hair, which they were covering up with hair. What do you think?


 100% true.  Bald mean aren't ugly.  Ugly men are ugly.

----------


## Aames

Everyone looks better with hair. See here:


Granted, even bald he looks pretty good but that's because it's Tom ****ing Cruise. It isn't hard to tell which one is better-looking though.

----------


## baldozer

> It's the blue eyes that make him look so good in the left one. But you also need to realise being bald = trapped with that one look. He would have no room to move.


 If you are bald, you can still manipulate your facial hair to change your look. For example, by keeping a goatee I easily add a 2 in my looks. That is because I don't have the strongest of chins, but a goatee makes it look strong. It also takes the attention away from my bald head.

----------


## baldozer

> Well now it all makes sense. You're a troll.


 And it also makes sense that you are a gay! Cuz you are crazy about male models!

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Im good looking ....but boldness will make me ugly.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> And it also makes sense that you are a gay! Cuz you are crazy about male models!


 This thread was before my time.  From the looks of it, it was a good one.

----------


## FlightTL

> I think every male fears hairloss regardless of their looks. Some are just able  to get past the initial shock/depression and gradually move on.


 Pep Guardiola looks amazing with buzzed hair down to a 0. He also has a hot wife.

----------


## David7

Instead of bitching here, why dont you guys accept it and rock the bald/buzz look?! How do you expect a women to feel atracted to you if even you dont like yourself?!! i mean it makes ****ing sense. Look at your talents / g
ood parts man you are insulting/killing yourself this way.(grow a beard)
Good luck I'am out.

----------


## FlightTL

> Instead of bitching here, why dont you guys accept it and rock the bald/buzz look?! How do you expect a women to feel atracted to you if even you dont like yourself?!! i mean it makes ****ing sense. Look at your talents / g
> ood parts man you are insulting/killing yourself this way.(grow a beard)
> Good luck I'am out.


 I look horrible and ugly...that's why its hard to accept.

----------


## Pboy101

There are good looking men that are bald, but please do not get it confused.  Most if not all of these men are good looking in spite of their baldness, not because of it.  It is very rare to find side by side photos of a man who looks better bald than he does with good hair and this would apply to just about all of us.  If you are bald and have reached a place of acceptance, good for you.  If you haven't reached that place, there's fin/min/nizoral and still some hope in the future.

----------


## Vox

> There are good looking men that are bald, but please do not get it confused.  Most if not all of these men are good looking in spite of their baldness, not because of it.


 Exactly.




> It is very rare to find side by side photos of a man who looks better bald than he does with good hair and this would apply to just about all of us.


 No, it is not very rare. Such (non-manipulated) photos simply do not exist. Anyone looks better with a head full of hair. It is delusional to believe otherwise.

That said, there is no amount of hair that can conceal/correct other physical defects and ugliness (very visible face and body asymmetries, obesity, ugly head shape, etc.), unless you are a caveman.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## baldozer

> There are good looking men that are bald, but please do not get it confused.  Most if not all of these men are good looking in spite of their baldness, not because of it.  It is very rare to find side by side photos of a man who looks better bald than he does with good hair and this would apply to just about all of us.  If you are bald and have reached a place of acceptance, good for you.  If you haven't reached that place, there's fin/min/nizoral and still some hope in the future.


 Zidane looks way better bald than with hair.

----------


## baldozer

> Exactly.
> 
> 
> No, it is not very rare. Such (non-manipulated) photos simply do not exist. Anyone looks better with a head full of hair. It is delusional to believe otherwise.
> 
> That said, there is no amount of hair that can conceal/correct other physical defects and ugliness (very visible face and body asymmetries, obesity, ugly head shape, etc.), unless you are a caveman.


 In which photo does he look better?

----------


## justhair

No that is ridiculous, 

I have a friend who is such a hottie perfect jawline nose cheek bones chin,
He started losing hair & bitched more than anyone I've ever met about it.


Btw, um hello it's not just ugly people.

It's people in general, women too especially & I know fellow gay guys who started losing their hair I haven't seen them come outside for years.


Your hair is part of you, you feel it is yours, it shouldn't be removed.


When you see a good looking mf and see he has his full head of hair but you KNOW you would be better looking if you had all your hair that you DESERVE, it really damage a person.


Or what's worse then seeing a 60 year old with nw1 and let's say idk your 33 and hair free (people should say hair free, not bald, bald should become unacceptable terminology...)

Well guys, if i try to honest with myself I can only rate myself a 7 and a half maybe and it botherd me so much 
I just had a hair transplant I'm waiting for it to grow, not only that it bothered me so I had one even tho I have hemophila so I had to save for a transfusion too.

Hair loss sucks, I enjoyed the buzzed all off & beard look and got a lot of compliments from guys all the time, but to be honest, the way my hairline was absolutely was destroying & is a FLAW IN THE HUMAN RACE, and should not have ever been.

----------


## Pboy101

Don't act as if he's miles better looking without hair than he is with hair because he's not.  

1.  Zidane is not slick NW7 bald, he has hair framing his face which makes quite the difference.
2.  Should he ever be slick bald, he has the right head shape, body structure, and facial hair to still be good looking.  Not many of us regular joes have that.
3.  Should all other things be equal (facial expression, facial hair, age, etc...), I think he looks better with hair.

----------


## justhair

He's an interesting case in that I personally think he is hotter shaved then hairy >_>
That's weird cus I've never thought that bout someone before >_>

But if he didn't have any hair in the front, I wouldn't feel the same <_<
He was still hairy enough to be sexy when shaved >_>


Wait did he have a surgery and his hairline is different now? If so I would love to see him shave his head and show off the new hairline, I bet he would be super sexy that way.

----------


## burtandernie

I have never seen anyone male/female that looks better without hair than they would with it. Its just most people go by what someone currently looks like and they come to know verses really imagining what a bald guy say Michael jordan would look like with NW 1 mop of hair. You dont see many NW 7 models or actors either male or female on tv and its not just a coincidence. Most of the time bald guys play morons on tv think al bundy the balding shoe salesmen.
That guy in the picture is not bald just because he shaves his head. It doesnt look that bad having a buzzcut if you have good hair still. People can tell the difference between NW 1 shaved and big time balder its really obvious. These threads are silly we are arguing opinions. You say guy A looks better bald and I say better with hair. No one is really right

----------


## baldozer

You mean, Vin Diesel, The Rock and Jason Statham play morons in movies? And those guys have far more Facebook fans than the likes of George Clooney and Brad Pitt. Besides, Zidane would still look as awesome even if he was a full blown NW7. This shadow thing you are talking about is just an overrated and overblown nonsense. And many people do look better bald, especially if they have grey and coarse hair like mine. And as a man, its far more important to look masculine and dominating than look like a pretty woman. And bald increases your perceived masculinity and dominance. I don't know why men nowadays want to look like lesbian women. Even if they have a full head of hair, they must keep some facial hair. The clean shaven look is the most wimpy look a man can have.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> This shadow thing you are talking about is just an overrated and overblown nonsense.  And as a man, its far more important to look masculine and dominating than look like a pretty woman. And bald increases your perceived masculinity and dominance. I don't know why men nowadays want to look like lesbian women. Even if they have a full head of hair, they must keep some facial hair. The clean shaven look is the most wimpy look a man can have.


 Very strong post.  Not saying I agree with most of it, but you defend your view point well.  I agree with the facial hair statement.  I don't think I would look better without it.

----------


## FlightTL

> You mean, Vin Diesel, The Rock and Jason Statham play morons in movies? And those guys have far more Facebook fans than the likes of George Clooney and Brad Pitt. Besides, Zidane would still look as awesome even if he was a full blown NW7. This shadow thing you are talking about is just an overrated and overblown nonsense. And many people do look better bald, especially if they have grey and coarse hair like mine. And as a man, its far more important to look masculine and dominating than look like a pretty woman. And bald increases your perceived masculinity and dominance. I don't know why men nowadays want to look like lesbian women. Even if they have a full head of hair, they must keep some facial hair. The clean shaven look is the most wimpy look a man can have.


 You must have a big dick. Only men with big dicks speak as confidently as you.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> You must have a big dick. Only men with big dicks speak as confidently as you.


 Or a thick neck.

----------


## Pboy101

> You mean, Vin Diesel, The Rock and Jason Statham play morons in movies? And those guys have far more Facebook fans than the likes of George Clooney and Brad Pitt. Besides, Zidane would still look as awesome even if he was a full blown NW7. This shadow thing you are talking about is just an overrated and overblown nonsense. And many people do look better bald, especially if they have grey and coarse hair like mine. And as a man, its far more important to look masculine and dominating than look like a pretty woman. And bald increases your perceived masculinity and dominance. I don't know why men nowadays want to look like lesbian women. Even if they have a full head of hair, they must keep some facial hair. The clean shaven look is the most wimpy look a man can have.


  You opened the thread asking if only ugly men feared baldness and the answer is no.  People still with hair in general fear baldness because those that still have hair have an image of themselves and that would be lost with the loss of hair.  Those that don't fear baldness are those that have come to a place of acceptance and probably have adopted a new identity.  There are no doubt plenty of good looking men with hair and if hair is a natural part of you, how can it be considered a cover up as you've asked?  

Also there's no doubt there exist good looking men that are bald.  Perhaps you can argue that baldness makes you _appear_ more masculine, but to say that men in general would reach their pinnacle of beauty with a chrome dome is just not true.  A quick survey of the general population would tell you that most men are not bald, buff, and bold like Rock, Statham, and Diesel, but rather just bald.  Masculinity is not achieved by haircut or facial hair, it is a way of life.  If masculinity at the level of Rock, Statham, and Diesel are required to be considered attractive NW7, you are asking for quite a change of the men on planet Earth which is highly improbable my friend.

----------


## Illusion

I really doubt whether some of the people on this forum would benefit lovelife-wise from getting their hair back. I definitely agree with all of you that hair enhances your looks by a great deal, but when I read some of these posts I can't help but think some of these posters are the kind of guys who are very insecure and just sit on their own at the bar in a club, sipping their drink all night long. 

Yes, a part of your insecurity is probably caused by MPB, but I can almost assure you that if you're the type of guy I just described and you would get your teenage hairline & density back because of some miracle, you wouldn't get much more pu$$y than you're getting now. And that doesnt have much to do with looks but just with the way you are acting. Again, this is not for everyone but it definitely applies to some of the people on here.

----------


## Illusion

> You guys got me wrong. Its not that I don't want a viable treatment for baldness, both for stopping hairloss and for regrowing hair, that is why I joined this forum. Afterall I have a son, who is still a child though, but when he grows up and experience MPB, I would want something that can treat it. I wouldn't want propecia to be still the only option available 10 years from now. Wouldn't want to risk giving that poison to my son!


 Maybe I'm misinterpreting this, but essentially you've joined this forum only to keep an eye on available & future treatments for when your son starts experiencing MPB? I always have trouble with detecting sarcasm through the internet so there's a possibillity that you're just trolling. If so, WP

----------


## burtandernie

In another 5 years CB will be out. I mean its not some magic maybe treatment its in trials on track to be released in years. its just a question of things working as they planned and the money to see it through to the end.
I want my hair I dont need stories and arguments about masculine men to try convincing me. Dont care what vin diesel looks like or what you think of him. I have plenty of personal experience proving for me nice hair is good thing to have

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Thats awesome ...

----------


## unbalding

I would think it's the opposite. The reason you don't want to go bald is because you don't want to lose your looks. If you are ugly to begin with then why should you care if you go bald? By the way, women do not look good bald, I don't care how good their facial features are, and most women feel the same way about men. Sure a guy can still look decent bald if his head is the right shape, but any girl will take Brad Pitt over Vin Diesel any day.

----------


## baldozer

> I would think it's the opposite. The reason you don't want to go bald is because you don't want to lose your looks. If you are ugly to begin with then why should you care if you go bald? By the way, women do not look good bald, I don't care how good their facial features are, and most women feel the same way about men. Sure a guy can still look decent bald if his head is the right shape, *but any girl will take Brad Pitt over Vin Diesel any day*.


 Wrong! Facebook likes is a good indication of how popular an actor is. You would be surprised to know that the likes of Vin Diesel, Dwayne Johnson and Jason Statham have far more facebook likes than Brad Pitt and George Clooney. You can check it out yourself.

----------


## unbalding

> Wrong! Facebook likes is a good indication of how popular an actor is. You would be surprised to know that the likes of Vin Diesel, Dwayne Johnson and Jason Statham have far more facebook likes than Brad Pitt and George Clooney. You can check it out yourself.


 Most of those likes are from dudes. I'm not trying to attract homosexuals. You're kidding yourself if you think any girl in her prime would take Vin Diesel over someone like Brad Pitt or Zac Efron. Maybe some old biker chick, but nobody worth having. Just look at Fast and Furious as an example. Who do girls notice, Vin Diesel or Paul Walker? Vin Diesel and The Rock were made popular by ugly meatheads who delude themselves into believing that they can bench press their way to being attractive.

----------


## baldozer

I am sure the tens of millions of likes these guys have are not from dudes alone. Even if there female fans are just 10% of their total fans, they would still have more likes from female fans alone as compared to the total likes of Brad Pitt or George Clooney.

----------


## burtandernie

What is the point of these threads honestly? To argue about whether hair is important in a hair loss forum? Why would anyone be in here posting anything if they thought hair was pointless?

----------


## unbalding

> I am sure the tens of millions of likes these guys have are not from dudes alone. Even if there female fans are just 10% of their total fans, they would still have more likes from female fans alone as compared to the total likes of Brad Pitt or George Clooney.


 Steven tyler probably has a lot of fb likes too, does that mean he's attractive? Vin Diesel is one seriously ugly mofo. Even if I lost all my hair his girlfriend would probably still cheat on him with me. I wouldn't touch that ugly girl though. I'm sorry, but while guys like vin diesel and the rock are out scoring steroids their girlfriends are out trying to score with guys like zac efron and johnny depp.

----------


## nameless

> IMHO, if you have perfect facial features, you don't need the clutches of hair to look good.  Heck, even women look beautiful bald if they have good facial features, for example, Demi Moore. So I think men cry about balding are those who know their looks would be exposed without hair, which they were covering up with hair. What do you think?


 Total nonsense. Piss poor deductive reasoning as well. You've got it backwards.

Ugly people would be be bothered less by hair loss because they're already ugly even with hair so they're used to being ugly. 

It's good looking people who have the most trouble with hair loss because they're good looking with hair and they're used to other people interacting with them in the manner that other people interact with good looking people, and when they lose their hair they get treated the way ugly people are treated. It's kind of a shock.

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

I bet none of us on here look anything like Brad Pitt tho.Comparison is pointless.

----------


## baldozer

> Steven tyler probably has a lot of fb likes too, does that mean he's attractive? Vin Diesel is one seriously ugly mofo. Even if I lost all my hair his girlfriend would probably still cheat on him with me. I wouldn't touch that ugly girl though. I'm sorry, but while guys like vin diesel and the rock are out scoring steroids their girlfriends are out trying to score with guys like zac efron and johnny depp.


 Zac efron is 5'8'' with skinny body. The Rock is 6'3'' with muscles all around. Height and Muscles are surely more important for women than hair.

----------


## unbalding

> Zac efron is 5'8'' with skinny body. The Rock is 6'3'' with muscles all around. Height and Muscles are surely more important for women than hair.


 Lol Keep believing that, buddy. Beautiful girls want a guy with a beautiful face, six pack abs, and beautiful hair; not some bald freak the size of a Volkswagen.

----------


## fred970

> Lol Keep believing that, buddy. Beautiful girls want a guy with a beautiful face, six pack abs, and beautiful hair; not some bald freak the size of a Volkswagen.


 Quoted for absolute truth.

----------


## burtandernie

I dont know a single guy that enjoys or wanted to go bald. Honestly every guy I ever talked too was not very happy with it. Do some learn to live with it? What choice do you really have. So there the thread topic is answered no not just ugly men fear going bald. Everyone fears it men and women a like. Lots of guys try to over compensate through the gym or whatever. Some succeed and some dont. Personally I would rather have both

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

I agree

----------


## baldozer

> Lol Keep believing that, buddy. Beautiful girls want a guy with a beautiful face, six pack abs, and beautiful hair; not some bald freak the size of a Volkswagen.


 But Zac Efron is not good looking anyway. He has a potato like unsymmetrical and chubby face. The rock on the other hand has a very good jawline, a prominent browridge and exellent cheekbones. For a man, a good jawline and a prominent brow ridge is more important than hair. Just look how intimidating and dominant the Rock looks as compared to Zac Efron. Every scientific study so far has proven that women like more dominant men.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

Being attractive with hair can be independent of being attractive without a head of hair. The way humans check each other starts at the ground and goes up. Hair provides a reference at the top to tell the eyes to analyze the face starting from the bottom of the chin to the top of the head. If there is no reference at the top (i.e. hair) then it is possible that the eyes can be fooled, causing a disfigurement. 

I think it's very likely that the most attractive actors i.e. Brad Pitt, George Clooney, all those guys if they were bald would not be nearly as desirable. Being bald can very well change the way people analyze your face.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

By the way, I know about this first hand. I am both as dominant looking and attractive with a head of hair as they come. Once I started losing my hair, the first thing I did was buzz my head really short and try to move on, and the reaction I got from people was awful. I went from getting a lot of attention from the best looking girls to having people laugh at me on the street and look at me like I was a freak because I looked scary as hell. Sure, it was a very unique case, but the reversal of reactions was enough to get me to stick to a medication that has killed my libido for the past year and a half. 

Hair frames a face, and provides a reference. Everyone looks better with hair, and some look fine without it.

----------


## baldozer

> By the way, I know about this first hand. I am both as dominant looking and attractive with a head of hair as they come. Once I started losing my hair, the first thing I did was buzz my head really short and try to move on, and the reaction I got from people was awful. I went from getting a lot of attention from the best looking girls to having people laugh at me on the street and look at me like I was a freak because I looked scary as hell. Sure, it was a very unique case, but the reversal of reactions was enough to get me to stick to a medication that has killed my libido for the past year and a half. 
> 
> Hair frames a face, and provides a reference. Everyone looks better with hair, and some look fine without it.


 Let me guess, you have a short midface, right? People with short midfaces, look really bad bald, because then their face becomes out of proportion, that is the forehead looks too big as compared to the nose and chin. I am fortunate that I have a longish nose, and although my chin is short, I compensate by keeping a goatee. Besides, making my chin look longer, the goatee also helps in taking attention away from the bald head. Also, my head is not too big. That also helps. It would be cool if I also had a thick neck, but unfortunately I don't.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

Some women want an estrogenated girly boy with a pretty face while others prefer a stud with male hormones.  Bald men will find and have found that working out does wonders for their appearance and can essentially resculpt their looks from head to foot.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## Pboy101

> Let me guess, you have a short midface, right? People with short midfaces, look really bad bald, because then their face becomes out of proportion, that is the forehead looks too big as compared to the nose and chin. I am fortunate that I have a longish nose, and although my chin is short, I compensate by keeping a goatee. Besides, making my chin look longer, the goatee also helps in taking attention away from the bald head. Also, my head is not too big. That also helps. It would be cool if I also had a thick neck, but unfortunately I don't.


 Lol, your view about this subject is so biased towards being bald and it's so funny.  Listen to all the things you say:  "I compensate by", "taking attention away from the bald head", "would be cool if I had a thick neck, but I don't".  Perhaps you wouldn't have to compensate and wish any of this junk with a good head of hair?  Earlier in the thread you say hair is crutch for an ugly face but but it seems to me like you need 10 crutches to compensate for the bald head.

Effron is a good looking dude, ask your wife, sister and women all over the world, not other bald men.  The Rock is attractive in his own way, but do you think that he would be less attractive, less masculine with good hair?  Absolutely not, son.  The rock actually had hair for many years and my elementary school teachers were all over him when he first started wrestling.  He only shaved completely when it became obvious that baldness is better than his receding hair.  It's not like it was something he ran towards and couldn't wait for, it was an acceptance.  I would also argue that being taller than 95% of all men and have 50 times more muscle made the transition easier.  Not men are afforded such physique.

The attractive test can be easily verified using any online dating site.  Have 2 separate profiles, same dude, 1 photo with good hair, the other with photoshoped NW7, different names, exact same statistics and qualifications.  Within 1 weeks results, the amount of hits the haired man received will dwarf the amount of hits the bald man got.

----------


## burtandernie

Its pointless arguing about this. Even if the majority of women prefer hair there are still some that like bald guys or prefer whatever random feature you want to insert. Your arguing really about a question that has no answer because its partly opinion much like every guy doesnt look for the same qualities in a girl. My personal opinion is hair is a good thing to have because I have most of mine still and from experience I can say its definitely good

----------

